# China Education Resources Inc. (CHN.V)



## J.C. Sunny (Sep 7, 2016)

The education system in China is in the midst of undergoing significant changes as mandated by the Chinese government. Unlike the education system in North America where attendance is mandated by location, it is competitive in China with schools able to dictate entrance requirements for students. This tradition encourages parents to ensure that children have access to the best material and resources. Education related resources consume the largest portion of household income in China.

In China there are 600,000 schools, 12,000,000 teachers and 230,000,000 students. 

CHN has been a major player in supplying materials and resources to the Chinese education system. Now they have landed a massive soccer education contract with the Chinese Government. The sports industry in China is estimated to reach 859 Billion with soccer as its biggest segment. Their soccer market is estimated to reach 200 Billion within the same time period. CHN has signed a three party agreement with the Encyclopedia of China Publishing and Soxna S.L. to develop soccer education textbooks for China K-12 teachers and students. CHN will partner a premier team to create a brand new soccer textbook model with the best soccer textbook and leading edge online training for K-12 teachers and students. 

CHN recently recorded a Gross revenue of 5,099,483 for the second quarter of 2016. More importantly they recorded a Net Profit of 1,043,647. 

CHN is very well managed. They have proven themselves to the Government of China. China is the most populous country in the world - 1,367,043,647. They have a strong product line and online resource services. The new soccer program is massive. No exaggeration. The Chinese government wants China to become a soccer juggernaut. 

Considering the above stated facts, CHN is likely one of the most undervalued venture stocks. This stock is very cheap. This will be a $1 stock in a very short time and will likely continue to climb as the soccer revenue rolls in. I am in big and long. If I had more money to move around I certainly would. Longs stay long. Newbies get in before it's too late. JMHO. 

Enjoy the ride friends. Cheers.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

_*. . . he writes well though*_
.


----------

